# King of Skull Island



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A film version of a King Kong prequel is in the works and will be done using motion-capture. More details in the link -

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118006506.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=King+of+Skull+Island


----------

